

Illusion of girl painted on street to make drivers slow down. - noonespecial
http://laughingsquid.com/3d-optical-illusion-painted-on-street-to-make-drivers-slow-down/

======
noonespecial
So will the google car be more or less affected by this than humans?

My first order guess is the google car will not be affected at all, which
would say something about robot drivers actually being safer because they only
see what's "really there".

------
geophile
Who gets sued when someone swerves to miss the girl and hits someone or
something else?

~~~
Rust
The driver for not paying attention, same as now. A road painting might be a
distraction, but it will only panic you if you see it at the last moment -
which should only happen if you weren't watching where your speeding, multi-
ton, flammable transportation machine was going on a residential street.

~~~
Someone
Scenario #2: the passenger in the front seat starts paying attention, shouts
"Watch Out", grabs the wheel, and causes an accident.

I still think this is a bad idea.

